# الرادار



## abd_alkaraim (4 فبراير 2010)

شائعة الاستخدام في مختلف مجالات حياتنا بالرغم من كوننا لا نستطيع نشعر بوجوده او نرى اشاراته. فالرادار يستخدم في المطارات لتعقب حركة الطائرات وتوجيهها خلال رحلاتها الجوية واثناء الاقلاع والهبوط. كما يستخدم الرادار لضبط السائقين الذين يتجاوزون السرعة القانونية المسموح السير بها. كما يستخدم الرادار في الملاحة البحرية لتوجيه السفن والغواصات، كما يستخدم الراردار في وكلات الفضاء لرسم خرائط الكواكب ومراقبة مسارات الاقمار الصناعية، كما يلعب الرادار دوراً هاماً في معرفة الاحوال الجوية واكتشاف العواصف والاعاصير هذا بالاضافة الى استخدامه في المعارك الحربية وتوجيه القذائف والصواريخ. لذا فإن الرادار من الاجهزة التقنية التي لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها.

​ *ان استخدام الرادار يحقق انجاز المهمات التالية:*​ 

اكتشاف الاجسام البعيدة المتحركة منها او الثابتة وحتى لو كانت تحت سطح الارض كما يمكننا من التعرف على ماهية تلك الاجسامن من خلال تحديد شكلها على شاشة الرادار.
يمكننا الرادار معرفة سرعة الاجسام.
يساعد الرادار في رسم الخرائط الطبوغرافية الدقيقة لسطح الكواكب والاقمار.
 



 *مركز اتصالات تقني يستخدم الرادار في ارسال واستقبال المعلومات*​ ​ 
يعتمد الرادار على انجاز هذه المهمات على ظاهرتين هما ظاهرة الصدى وظاهرة دوبلر. وربما نحن نسمع الصدى من خلال امواج الصوت ونعرف ظاهرة دوبلر من صوت سيارة الاسعاف المسرعة ولكن الرادار يستخدم هاتين الظاهرتين من خلال امواج الراديو بدلاً من الامواج الصوتية ولكن الفكرة الفيزيائية واحدة
​ ​ *في هذه المقالة من كيف تعمل الاشياء سوف نستكشف فكرة عمل الرادار وكيف يمكن ان يقوم بكل تلك المهام والخدمات.*​ ​ ​ *معلومات تاريخية عن الرادار*​ شارك مجموعة كبيرة من العلماء والمهندسين في اختراع وتطوير الرادار. ان اول رادار استخدم امواج الراديو للكشف عن الاجسام المعدنية وتحديد مواقعها كان في 1904 بواسطة العالم Christian Hulsmeyer والذي قام باستعراض كيف يمكن رصد باخرة في البحر مختبأة في ضباب كثيف. وقد حصل على براءة اختراع في نوفمبر من العام 1904 مقابل نجاحه في تطبيق هذه الفكرة. وقبل الحرب العالمية الثانية جرت تطويرات كثيرة على الرادار من وفي 1935 حصل العالم Robert Watson-Watt على براءة اختراع ايضا لاختراعه رادار يستطيع ايضا ان يحدد المسافة. وقد ساهمت الحرب العالمية الثانية في ان يسعى العلماء لتطوير الرادار ليحصلوا على صور تفصيلية وحساب للمسافات اكثر دقة والعمل على تزويده بالمزيد من الاضافات التي تساعد على تثبيت الرادار على انظمة الاسلحة الدفاعية. وبعد الحرب سعى العلماء لاستخدام الرادار في تطبيقات سليمة مثل في مراكز التحكم في الطائرات في المطارات وفي الارصاد الجوية وفي الابحاث الفضائية.
​ *



*​ *Christian Hülsmeyer* (1881-1957)​ مخترع الرادار​ 
​ *ظاهرة الصدى*​ ظاهرة الصدى هي لك التي نسمعها عندما يرتد لنا الصوت عندما نصرخ في بئر وتحدث ظاهرة الصدى لان الامواج الصوتية التي نصدرها تنعكس عندما تسقط على الاسطح المختلفة مثل سطح الماء وا قاع البئر او جوانب وادي جدار المنزل اذا كانت قاعة كبيرة وفارغة. وتعتمد المدة الزمنية بين اصدار الصوت واعادة سماعه على المسافة بين مصدر الصوت والسطح الذي ارتد عنه.




*عندما تصدر صوتاً مرتفعاً في تجويف البئر فإن الصوت يسافر إلى قاع البئر وينعكس عنه، واذا ما قمت بقياس الفترة الزمنية بين اصدار الصوت وسماع الصدى تستطيع حساب عمق البئر مع علماً بأن سرعة الصوت 333 متر لكل ثانية*​ ​ *ظاهرة دوبلر*​ تعتبر ظاهرة دوبلر من الظواهر الفيزيائية المهمة والتي تمر في حياتنا اليومية والتي ينتج عنها تعديل في تردد الصوت الصادر عن جسم متحرك (المصدر) بالنسبة للمراقب مثل الصوت الذي تصدره عربة اسعاف متحركة بسرعة بالنسبة لنا فنسمع صوت ذو تردد كبير في حالة اقتراب السيارة منا ويصبح التردد اقل بعد ان تتجاوزنا وتبتعد عنا ويكون التعديل في التردد ملحوظاً اكثر كلما زادت سرعة العربة. كما ان ظاهرة دبلر تحدث اذا كان المراقب متحرك بالنسبة لمصدر صوت ثابت. 




 ​ *ظاهرة دبلر لاحظ ان المراقب 1 يسمع صوت السيارة بتردد منخفض عن التردد الذي يسمعه سائق السيارة في حين ان المراقب 2 يسمع صوت السيارة بتردد اعلى من التردد الذي يسمعه السائق.*​ ​ 


 
ولتوضيح ظاهرة دبلر اكثر دعنا نفترض ان مصدرا صوتياً (الجسم الاحمر) يتحرك بسرعة في اتجاه اليمين ويصدر الامواج الصوتية بتردد واحد ولكن من الشكل ونتيجة لان المصدر متحرك ستكون الامواج الصوتية اكثر كثافة امام المصدر واقل كثافة خلفه ولهذا لو كان هناك شخصين واحد على يمين المصدر والثاني على يسار المصدر فإن تردد الامواج الصوتية التي يسمعها الشخص على اليمين اكبر من تردد الامواج التي يسمعها الشخص على اليسار بالرغم من ان المصدر الصوتي يصدر صوت ذو تردد موحد ولكن نظرا للسرعة النسبية بين المصدر والشخص يحدث تعديل في الترددات الصوتية المقاسة وهذه هي ظاهرة دوبلر والتي تستخدم في قياس سرعة الاجسام المتحركة. حيث يقوم جهاز الرادار بارسال ترددات معروفة على جسم متحرك وعند ارتدادها عن الجسم يتم حساب التعديل في التردد والذي منه يستطيع ان يقيس سرعة الجسم.

كما انه بالامكان ان تحدث ظاهرة دوبلر وظاهرة صدى الصوت في نفس الوقت على سبيل المثال لو ان مصدر صوتي اصدر صوتاً في اتجاه سيارة متحركة بسرعة، ماذا يحدث في هذه الحالة؟ سوف يرتد بعض الصوت عن السيارة وهذه ظاهرة الصدى كما ان تردد صدى الصوت سيكون معدل حسب اذا ما كانت السيارة مقتربة من المصدر او مبتعدة عنه ولهذا يمكن معرفة المسافة بين السيارة والمصدر الصوتي من حساب الفترة الزمنية بين الصوت والصدى كما انه يمكننا حساب سرعة السيارة بالاعتماد على مدى التعديل في تردد صدى الصوت.
​ *كيف يعمل الرادار؟*​



عرفنا فيما سبق كيف يمكن ان نستقيد من صدى الصوت في تحديد مواقع الاجسام ولهذا من الممكن ان نقوم بصناعة راردار يعتمد على الصوت للكشف عن الاجسام وتحديد مواقعها وهذه فكرة عمل جهاز يسمى السونار وهو جهاز رادار يعتمد على الامواج فوق الصوتية للرصد الغواصات والسفن في البحار ويسمى السونار.
إلا ان الرادار الذي يعتمد على الصوت له بعض المشاكل التقنية مثل ان مدى عمل هذا النوع من الرادار لاي تجاوز الـ 2 كيلومتر فقط لان الصوت لا يسافر لمسافات اكثر من ذلك. هذا بالاضافة الى استخدام الصوت كرادار يمكن ان يسمع من قبل اي شخص الا اذا استخدمت الامواج فوق الصوتية، كما ان تعقب صدى الصوت يكون صعب لعدم قوته.
ولهذا فإن الرادار يعتمد على امواج الراديو بدلاً من الامواج الصوتية امواج الراديو امواج غير مرئية وتصل إلى مسافات بعيدة وسهلة التعقب باستخدام الاجهزة المناسبة.
​ 

 *الصورة على اليمين توضح جهاز رادار على بارجة حربية لتوجيه القذائف والصواريخ، والصورة على اليسار تظهر الانتينا الخاصة بمجمع اتصالات تابع لوكالة الفضاء ناسا لتساعد الوكالة في متابعة الاقمار الصناعية الموجودة في الفضاء*​ ولفهم كيف يقوم الرادار برصد الاجسام دعنا نأخذ مثالاً على رادرار يقوم بتعقب الطائرات في الجو والمستخدم في مراكز التحكم في المطارات حيث يثبت جهاز ارسال امواج الراديو لنظام الرادار على موتور يدور بصورة منتظمة ويرسل امواج الراديو في جميع الاتجاهات ويطلق جهاز الارسال امواج الراديو في صورة نبضات فوية ويراقب جهاز الاستقبال الصدى المرتد عن الاجسام التي من الممكن ان تصطدم بها نبضات امواج الراديو، ويعمل جهاز الاستقبال على قياس المدة الزمنية التي استغرقها الرصدى للوصول. حيث ان سرعة امواج الراديو هي نفسها سرعة الضوء والتي تساوي 300,000 كيلو متر في الثانية وهي سرعة هائلة. ولهذا يستطيع الرادار تحديد مواقع الطائرات بدقة عالية. كما يستطيع الرادار ايضاً قياس سرعة الطائرة في الجو باستخدام ظاهرة دوبلر من خلال قياس الفرق بين تردد الموجة المرسلة وتردد الموجة المستقبلة (الصدى).

*تقوم محطة الرادار الارضية بارسال امواج الراديو في صورة نبضات قوية عند تردد معروف. وعندما تصطدم هذه الامواج بالجسم فإنها تحدث ظاهرة الصدى عندما تنعكس هذه الامواج عن الجسم إلى محطة الرادار الارضية واذا كان الجسم متحرك تحدث ظاهرة دوبلر ايضا. تلتقط امواج الارديو المرتدة عن الجسم بواسطة انتينا المحطة وتغذي لاجهزة تحسب الزمن لتحديد الموقع وتحسب التعديل في التردد لتحدد سرعة الجسم واذا ما كان مقترباً او مبتعداً.*​ ومثال اخر على استخدامات الرادار نأخذ فكرة عمل رادار قياس سرعة السيارات من قبل شرطة المرور المستخدم لمخالفة السائقين المتجاوزين للسرعة القانيونية، وحيث ان رادار الشرطة يستخدم على الارض فإن هناك احتمالية كبيرة في ان تتداخل الامواج المرتدة عن السيارة المرصودة مع الامواج المرتدة عن الاجسام الاخرى الموجودة على الطريق مثل الابنية والجسور والجدران وغيره. ولتجنب هذه المشكلة فإن اشارات الراديو المرسلة يتم توجيهها بدقة نحو السيارة المطلوبة في شكل حزمة مركزة حتى تتجنب اصطدامها باجسام اخرى ويتم الاعتماد على قياس تعديل دوبلر لتحديد سرعة السيارة.


 *صورة شاشة رادار للارصاد الجوية*​ ​ كما انه في الكثير من الاحيان يتم تزويد نظام رادار الشرطة بتكنولوجيا تستخدم اشعة الليزر بدلا من امواج الراديو. ويسمى هذا بالليدار lidar.​ ​


----------



## راشد الشلوي (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكور خوي عبدالكريم على هذا الموضوع المهم.
وأتمنى منك ان تجمع لنا كل ماتستطيع جمعه عن الردار


----------



## dungel (5 فبراير 2010)

راشد الشلوي قال:


> وأتمنى منك ان تجمع لنا كل ماتستطيع جمعه عن الردار


 
+1
مشكور وبالتوفيق


----------



## haroush5 (5 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخى


----------



## abd_alkaraim (6 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا ......................عبدالكريم....................


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (22 فبراير 2010)

متشكر جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

